# SPAM



## Admin US West (Oct 6, 2019)

Just a reminder. We have a team of 4 active moderators who review each and every new member before they can join the forum. We are currently rejecting many where our tools report a history of spam related to the email and IP of the person involved. We also check black lists, and many spammers actually use a email address advertising them as a spammer. That doesn't work here.

Still, a few get thru, and members should report suspected spammers and we will investigate as soon as we can. Experience has shown us where most of the spam comes from, so we may give certain geographical areas more scrutiny, but don't block members just because of their location. If a new member tries to join from a IP address with multiple spam reports, they will be rejected. That may be unfortunate, they can appeal, and some do get approved thru that process.


----------

